# Any word on spots yet this year



## BigDog85 (Oct 8, 2014)

I love in Surfside and love to fish for spot I call garden city pier everyday to see if there bitting nothing yet does anyone have any info and looking for fishing buddy for piers also


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think someone mentioned a few off a pier but I forget which. It's still a bit early for them. Good news is everything else is biting.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

We are getting good reports of spot and croaker in the inlet and around the jetty.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

I picked up 1 at Surf Side Pier yesterday late afternoon


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Last Monday & Tues I was off work, heard many caught limit (50). This morning, actually Thurs am(10-9) great run, once again caught limit. Then Spanish ran for awhile, am.

Water at approx 74*, don't understand for the spot.Maybe the extreme high & low tides /moon faze. The Spanish & Blues should be here soon, heard were in Topsail, NC a few days ago. Why are the spot hittin now? who knows...they gave us approx 5 days out of the 5 week run last yr. Let's hope for a great next 2 months


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report Keith. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

*Is there a limit on catching spot?*



SpringmaidKeith said:


> Last Monday & Tues I was off work, heard many caught limit (50). This morning, actually Thurs am(10-9) great run, once again caught limit. Then Spanish ran for awhile, am.
> 
> Water at approx 74*, don't understand for the spot.Maybe the extreme high & low tides /moon faze. The Spanish & Blues should be here soon, heard were in Topsail, NC a few days ago. Why are the spot hittin now? who knows...they gave us approx 5 days out of the 5 week run last yr. Let's hope for a great next 2 months


Is there a limit on catching spot?


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

there is NOW, it is an aggregate total of 50 of various fish. Check scdnr website for better info. Do not want to misquote them.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

aggregate limit is spot, croaker and whiting.....50 total. there is a chart on page 3 of the newbie fishing help at the top of the page. You can print it or download into your phone so you will always have the limits with you


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

The Skink said:


> aggregate limit is spot, croaker and whiting.....50 total. there is a chart on page 3 of the newbie fishing help at the top of the page. You can print it or download into your phone so you will always have the limits with you


Yup, as of June 14th, combined limit of Spot, croaker, whiting, 50 per person per day. So if the Spot are runnin good...get rid of the whiting & croaks. I'm sure it'll cost a few tanks of gas for over limit, K


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

It is a combined bag limit of 50 (spots, croakers, and whitting). This affects recreational fisherman fishing from the shoreline using hook and line. The fish you catch from cast-netting and fishing off of a boat are not included in the limit.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Bill M. said:


> It is a combined bag limit of 50 (spots, croakers, and whitting). This affects recreational fisherman fishing from the shoreline using hook and line. The fish you catch from cast-netting and fishing off of a boat are not included in the limit.


I haven't seen that in the new regs, Bill. I'll check it out also, thanks for the info, K


----------

